# where were you that day...



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

I dont think anyone will ever forget, I remember I wasw sick in bed my freshman year of college, when my roomate came in at 8:13 and told me to turn on the news. I was glued to my tv the rest of the day, as much of the nation was.


----------



## matty_1425 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: where were you that day... (Jettavr666)*

thats kinda like my story but i had massive poison ivy on my arms(the blisters were like 3cm at the base and about 2cm tall) and spent the week home from school (gr10), i was on the computer and my dad called me and told me what happened, the severity didnt kick in for about 10 minutes, pretty surreal


----------



## firebreathingbunny (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: where were you that day... (matty_1425)*

I was on my way to a job interview.


----------



## vw fiend (May 9, 2002)

*Re: where were you that day... (firebreathingbunny)*

i woke up to go to class and watched the second plane hit the second tower on TV


----------



## scanlory (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: where were you that day... (vw fiend)*

In history class at school. End of the hallway, they turned on the tv's right after lunch, @ about 12:50.
Amazing what you can remember from seven years ago when something like this happens.


----------



## cerksies (Jan 26, 2001)

*Re: where were you that day... (scanlory)*

I found out when I was sitting in my Info Science class junior year at Pitt. It was after the 2nd plane crashed into the building. At that time, no one had any idea what was going on. I think it was around 10:30am or so when we found out. Someone said that planes flew into the trade center and the pentagon. We were all worried as to what was happening, and wondering if Pitt could be a potential target (FYI for those of you who dont know, Pitt has the tallest school building in the western hemisphere, the Cathedral of Learning).
There are very few days in my life where I can remember exactly where I was and what I was doing - this was one of them.


----------



## Brett92 (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: where were you that day... (scanlory)*

I was on my way to 4th period, around 10:30. I stopped at my locker, talked to a friend of mine, who ended up becoming my gf btw, and she mentioned that a plane had crashed into one of the WTC towers. From the way she was talking, I thought it was just some freak, aviation error. I was shocked to say the least, but continued to 4th period. As I was entering the door, I could see that the tv was on, tuned to CBS. Dan Rather was talking, and behind him was the New York City skyline, but you could hardly tell because of all the smoke from the plane crash. definitely, the worst thing I have ever seen;I'll never forget.


----------



## eurotekms (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: where were you that day... (Brett92)*

6 years ago... 
I was in DC, preparing to fly to Vermont. The it all start and the city was in panic. True terror. 
The next day I was headed to NY. I can still recall the smell in the air while crossing the Tapanzee bridge.


----------



## ItzDarrell (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: where were you that day... (eurotekms)*

At 8:45am on September 11th, 2001.... I was standing in the "MEPS" buidling in Boston, holding my hand up repeating oath to swear into the US Marines... the ceremony was interupted by a anxious Staff Seargant reporting the news to the Colonel swearing our group in..... the ceremony was postponed and we all watched the towers fall together.... 3 days later we all swore in and shipped out to bootcamp together..... 
Semper Fi
Never Forget


----------



## Gimps Unlimited (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: where were you that day... (Jettavr666)*

I do not think I will ever forget that day. Since I am on west coast and I have no habit of turing on news in the morning, my friend had to call me to tell me to turn on the TV. I was like a zombie for the whole day. I think the same can be said for the whole company I worked for. The breakroom TV was on and people were glued to it. 
The anger, the disbelief, and the sorrow was overwhelming. Even to this date. It was a defining moment in my life.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: where were you that day... (Gimps Unlimited)*

i was out working 
listening to howard stern all day from right when they hit till he went off the air around 3pm that day 
i got home around 1pm and put the news on and had the unfortunate sight of a guy jumping out of one of the buildings that image as well as mony others from that day are burned into my brain


----------



## 18TVeedubber (Feb 10, 2003)

I was taking a chem exam, after the test, i went to the cafe at school and saw on the news that the Pentagon was hit, and thought that was bad, then I walked to my dorm building and in the lobby I saw that the Trade Center was hit
First thing that came to mind for me was "oh boy, I'm a Muslim and today is not a good day to be one"..


----------



## scanlory (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: where were you that day... (cerksies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cerksies* »_We were all worried as to what was happening, and wondering if Pitt could be a potential target (FYI for those of you who dont know, Pitt has the tallest school building in the western hemisphere, the Cathedral of Learning).


Here's a picture that I took a while ago.


----------



## Zz_Radish_zZ (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: where were you that day... (scanlory)*

2nd period, working on the school website was the first time I heard about the events which took place while I was in 1st period (computer graphics).


----------



## ramsecon04 (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: where were you that day... (Zz_Radish_zZ)*

Sophomore Yr at Univ of Colorado, Colorado Springs. I was up watching Sports Center b/c the nite before was the 1st Monday Nite Football game of the year, Denver vs NY Giants for the 1st game at the newly built Invesco @ Mile High. 
Ed McCaffrey broke his leg in that game, was hoping Sports Center would have an update in the morning.
Switched over to the news, saw 1st Tower on fire, was like








A morning I'll never forget...


----------



## heshootznscores (Aug 3, 2006)

I was in 8th grade..getting ready for school/drying my hair and I always watched the tv while I did. I think I was watching mtv and Fox is one channel up..I switched it on accident and saw the first building on fire..then saw the second hit..I thought I was watching a movie. I ran in and told my stepdad..It was just..crazy. I honestly thought it was a movie at first..I had to flip the channel to make sure I was on fox and all of that.. It was the most gorgeous and clear day, too.


_Modified by heshootznscores at 9:50 PM 9-11-2007_


----------



## chrisvette49 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: where were you that day... (ramsecon04)*

I was in 7th grade and nobody told us what happened. I didn't find out until I got home at 4pm. 
Said to say, but I didn't even realize what was special about today until I saw this forum.
I'm a freshman at Penn State right now and I haven't heard or seen it mentioned anywhere


----------



## gtiguy1994 (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: where were you that day... (ramsecon04)*

I was on leave. while in the Air Force. I was in Williamsport, PA my home town. Every supervisor was calling me asking me how close I was to the plane that crashed in southern PA.


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: where were you that day... (gtiguy1994)*

I was taking a nap after class (Political Science, ironically) when my friend came barging in the door asking me if I had been watching the news. He then said "uhhh, turn on your TV man". Both towers had already fallen, and I just stood there in shock. I knew what was going on though as soon as I saw this; I knew it was a terror attack. However, I thought it was a bomb at first, not airliners. I will never forget that very sad day.


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: where were you that day... (nicoli)*

i was in 8th grade. 2nd day of school..didnt really find out about everything until 11 o clock when they let everyone out early.
being from NYC this hit hard, tons of people in my town lost loved ones.
i couldnt sit home and watch the news all day so me and a bunch of friends went out skateboarding all over nyc with american flags and all.
i will never forget


----------



## umeng2002 (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: where were you that day... (Benny The Jetta)*

Senior in High School walking into my AP Physics class. My teacher had the TV on. By the time I got to my Astronomy class (in a public high school no less) I saw the towers collapse on the TV in there.


----------



## vwabbitman (Mar 12, 2006)

I was in my 0 period science(junior year) class taking a test when the teacher from across the hall ran in and turned the tv on and said you need to watch this. Took me a minute to realize what was happening. My class and I watched in horror as the second tower was hit and we all screamed as the frist tower fell. When they finally showed what planes is was that were highjacked I broke down crying because a friend of mine was on the one that hit the north tower. He coming here to california for a business trip and so we could hang out. Had been friends with him and his twin brother since i was 8. His twin brother now lives in Florida and basically watching his brother die changed him alot. He was talking to his brother on his cell phone while he watched the tower get hit and the phone cut out. Last time I saw him was a year ago tomorrow.


----------



## green 2.slow machine (Feb 5, 2006)

It way my freshman year of high school, and I was in keyboarding class first period. Rumors had started to trickle in, and all the teachers were late to class because they were watching TV in the teachers lounge. Halfway through the period, the secretary came on the PA system and said that a plane had hit each town, and that one had fallen. I was aghast, and thie kid next to me said "big [expletive] deal, calm down". All the classes had cable, but none of my teachers would turn on the TV, so all the news we had during the day was what kids had seen in classrooms where teachers did have CNN on, or from conversations on cell phones between classes. My dad, who normally worked in Chicago, was sent home early, and he came with mom to pick me and my little brother up (little brother had preschool 2 blcks from the HS). When I got home, I watched the TV for a couple of hours, until I couldn't stand seeing the same sickening footage over and over.


----------



## cray Z (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: where were you that day... (Jettavr666)*

Freshman year of college. I woke up to the news on the radio but didn't think anything of it, thinking it was a small prop plane. People on the bus that morning were talking about it and that's when I became concerned. Went to Chemistry 301 and the professor canceled class so I went to a nearby computer lab and saw the pics for the first time.


----------



## turtledub (May 10, 2006)

*Re: where were you that day... (cray Z)*

I was in an english class in high school with a substitute when my speech teacher came and and said that the world trade center had just been hit by a plane. No one in the room could belive it. We all stopped what we were doing. The sub tried to keep us on track but me and my friend said that we needed to watch this. He was not too pleased when we hooked up the tv to the cable and turned on the news. Shortly thereafter the second plane hit. I remember that day. I wish I couldn't.


----------



## stompy (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: where were you that day... (turtledub)*

I had just started my freshman year at Embry-Riddle Aeronautical University in Daytona Beach. I was in my second week standing in the bookstore buying books for my classes when I overheard someone talking about a plane hitting the WTC and I figured it was just a small plane. Then went back to my dorm and everyone was sitting around the TV and then I found out why







Not the greatest year to start at an aeronautical school


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

9th grade English class. One of my classmates broke down and started sobbing because her father was on a random flight that morning. 

It was surreal. 

Thoughts & prayers are with everyone involved.


----------



## Spodie (May 9, 2013)

I was sitting in my local tobacconist, smoking a premium cigar, and watching those bastards hitting us. Smoked four cigars while watching before I had to go pick my kids up from school, and my son's birthday is September 11. We celebrate his birthday each year, and remember that fateful day. 👍


----------

